# TT and Beetle Pix



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

The 'family' connection can never be denied...

Here's some New Bug and TT pix - both mine - I love 'em both 




























but then again I expect some of you to disagree 

Nad we'll let the Bug remain the ugly sister


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I cant tell em apart which is which :wink:


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Mines the silver one 

'ers is yeller


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You really need help a yellow beetle. *Mod edit: Homophobic personal attach removed*

The beetle looks bad from every angle and they are just so bad its beyond a saxo.

Sorry, ditch the beetle its really uncool and w**k. I can not think of a worse car including the 2CV and gitz. [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> You really need help a yellow beetle. *Mod edit: Homophobic personal attach removed*
> 
> [smiley=end.gif]


*Mod edit: Despite the provocation above, a reply splattered with swearing (Fs, Cs etc.) and personal attacks is also totally against the forum rules which are there to both allow the forum to be read by anyone and prevent people having access removed at work. Please keep to them or refain from posting. If you object to the posting of another user, please alert some moderators.*


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Oh BTW...

Where it says 'doodah'

I said some thing worse


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> You really need help a yellow beetle. *Mod edit: Homophobic personal attach removed*


Well he was not gay the last time i spoke to him :? :?

He does also organise a great concept show 8) 8) 8) 8) my 2ps


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know what's going on, forum wise, these days. It used to be such a friendly place. :?

Toshiba, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh dear!....there has been a major sense of humour failure here me thinks!


----------



## marc777 (Mar 18, 2006)

We've got a yellow beetle, a black TT 225, and a new Merc e class.

This family has style and if anyone tried to suggest otherwise in the way Tosh did then I'd repeat what paul said.

Toshiba is not a typical poster and my experience on other forums (the merc one especially) is that there are always some outspoken posters who should perhaps keep some of the opinion to themselves. :x

Or use more emoticons.

Well said Paul. :lol:

Tosh, you were out of order. 

My 2p 

Marc


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> You really need help a yellow beetle. *Mod edit: Homophobic personal attach removed*
> 
> The beetle looks bad from every angle and they are just so bad its beyond a saxo.
> 
> Sorry, ditch the beetle its really uncool and w**k. I can not think of a worse car including the 2CV and gitz. [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


a) What does it matter if he is gay ? You do understand just how offensive that is to gay people don't you ?
b) The beetle looks great imo (and, I'd offer that my suspicions are more sold in the UK than TT's).
c) The 2CV was a classic vehicle, and, fun (not fast) but it did the job it was designed for.
d) Saxo is a bit boy racer now due to price drop over time, but, when I bought mine new in 1999 at Â£12k fully colour coded, with a few mods (lowered, induction, superchip, clifford G4 Concept 650 with autostart) it was a great car that lasted me 5 years as a primary then later secondary car. It handled a damn sight better than a 2wd TT!

But I stopped crying when I swapped for a 328 :wink: 









My 2p


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

My Mrs has a beetle and it is a good car. We use it for long journeys as it is diesel. I took it to the garage the other day and they asked what the pink thing was in my beetle. I had to reply it is a pink flower and it is not my beetle :lol:

I think Tosh was wrong but the response is not much better IMO. This is not the flame room and language should be tamed :?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Judging by the time of his posts I imagine Tosh was bladdered. No defence as such, though. If someone takes the time and trouble to put pictures of their beloved cars on the forum, they should not be slagged off for it.

Paul - take a look at his profile, I'm sure I've read it previously and under Interests it says something like "putting a downer on everything" which is pretty much what he does, although I reckon most of it is tongue in cheek. He is capable of pleasantness, welcoming people to the forum, offering advice etc etc. I love this kind of barney, to be honest, but it should be in the flame room!

BTW - Paul, I reckon both your motors look cool 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> If someone takes the time and trouble to put pictures of their beloved cars on the forum, they should not be slagged off for it.


Unless its a TT with eyebrows and lexus rear lights? :wink:


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

i love the colour of your bug mine is Blue  and i love it but they are very much a car you either love or hate!!!

What engin are you running in your bug???


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

I came back here to 'edit' my bad language as I sit here the morning after and realise that some of it may offend...

I've read the responses, apologise to those who are offended by my rude wordsbut then ask those people to blame the person who made me use such dtrong language 

I stand by it 

BTW I have my own website and post widely on all sorts of cars forums - if Toshiba had posted the same on some of those that I use then he/she/homophobe would have got double I gave.

I am a self confessed petrol head and all marques wide car enthusiast so having a dig at someones ride is the cheapest shot...

I'll not let one killjoys miserable mumbling spoil my experience


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Shame this forum is joining the rest of the trash forums with dreadfull juvenile exchanges that really belong in a playground.

I guess as a forum is a public place, anyone who posts "Look at my car" should expect any comment in return, sadly it was an agressive and poorly thought critisism but also Paul as someone who I would guess is used to forums and the risk of fuelling idotic posts with inviting critics, you really should know better than to respond with appauling language which must be removed and kept either off this forum entirely or at least in the flame room.

Sorry Paul, just my 2p worth as well.


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

aidb said:


> I don't know what's going on, forum wise, these days. It used to be such a friendly place. :?


These forums have changed over the past few months. There is definately an air of snobbishness (if there's such a word)and elitism coming from some "senior" members. It was only a few weeks ago someone posted some gibberish about people from council estates owning TTs these days or people being chavs because they paid less than 10k for one. sheesh. :roll:

I mean, it's not as if the TT is the best car in the world, is it ?

I love my TT but don't look down on others because of where they came from or what model TT they've got or even what car they drive. (Unless they drive a BMW  )

Anyway, back to reading the new absoluTTe because there's some nice piccies in there !


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> You really need help a yellow beetle. *Mod edit: Homophobic personal attach removed*
> 
> The beetle looks bad from every angle and they are just so bad its beyond a saxo.
> 
> Sorry, ditch the beetle its really uncool and w**k. I can not think of a worse car including the 2CV and gitz. [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


Bang out of order old chap!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

fsm said:


> I mean, it's not as if the TT is the best car in the world, is it ?


OMG - Dealer told me it was the best car in the world arrgghhhhh ;-)



fsm said:


> Anyway, back to reading the new absoluTTe because there's some nice piccies in there !


Mines not here yet, saw an early pdf, looking forward to it!

You shouldnt slag beetles off anyway, any car that Linsay Lohan is prepared to drive is ok by me!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> I came back here to 'edit' my bad language as I sit here the morning after and realise that some of it may offend...
> 
> I've read the responses, apologise to those who are offended by my rude wordsbut then ask those people to blame the person who made me use such dtrong language
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

leerjwd said:


> a) What does it matter if he is gay ? You do understand just how offensive that is to gay people don't you ?
> b) The beetle looks great imo (and, I'd offer that my suspicions are more sold in the UK than TT's).


Im sorry but thats a bad example to make..

There are more fiestas on the roads of the UK than TT's is that a good thing ? I think not.

Tosh - i do think calling his car gay is a bit out of line....

Why cant we all get along :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Surprised the Mini is only 10th but there it is, the ole Beetle, number 1, maybe that funded the TT project in the early stages??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hold on, I may have had a drink or 3, but thatâ€™s not the point.

The 'gay' comment is no worse than any other stereotypical comment, or comments re hairdressing or chavs that is continually mentioned on here by lots of people. The comment was clearly in jest however if that wasn't clear it is now. I have no problem if you are gay either before we go pc bonkers on here yet again. If negative comments bother you donâ€™t post as you'll never get 100% of the people to agree with your point of view.

The fact is you put your picture up and i posted i didnâ€™t like it. I also hinted that itâ€™s the worse car around at the moment. I wonâ€™t change my mind; in my view it is and is a very feminine car hence the silly vase and flower.

I do post things on occasion to provoke a response but how boring would it be if we just keep congratulating ourselves on how we are masters of the universe for driving TTs or whatâ€™s the best way to make our tyres look like new? (I picked this as I cant remember anyone ever saying it to avoid further potential offence just in case I picked a subject some has mentioned before).

If you need me to lie and say your beetle looks great pm me and i'll be happy to post that response for you.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

[smiley=zzz.gif]

...when all is said and done...they are both Golfs in a frock ....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> whatâ€™s the best was to make our tyres look like new?


Aha and now we get to the important stuff...... :wink: ......I use Autoglym tyre black stuff but it doesnt last long, any recommendations?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i think ive got the same but i always end up having to clean the wheels afterwards as i get it everywhere.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> i think ive got the same but i always end up having to clean the wheels afterwards as i get it everywhere.


I spray onto the cloth and then apply but i know what u mean, wonder if theres some sort of cream or whatever rather than spray (anything to distract me from tiling all afternoon groan)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Channel 480 sky sports, then channel 401 from 3pm. sorted.


----------



## Mintt (Jan 20, 2005)

I use the armourall stuff in non spray form on a cloth to get it on the tyre.

It seems to last a while


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

i say sell the beetle and use the money to make your TT look butch haha


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > whatâ€™s the best was to make our tyres look like new?
> ...


Tyresheen from Neilson - use a quarter of a sponge, soak some tyresheen in & wipe on! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> Here's some New Bug and TT pix - both mine - I love 'em both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your choice of the two cars are cute . You have two fun funky cars which drive and handle differently . If you fancy a classy moment you can have the TT to go out in if you want speed and handling. 
If you fancy a really mad waky moment you have the beetle and in a nice bright colour also.  8) .

I like the piccies of them both together. They are keeping eachother company 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cracking reg on the Bettle by the way Paul - must have been a challenge to get old of that one 8)


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

The New Beetle is a nice car 8)


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Leg said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > If someone takes the time and trouble to put pictures of their beloved cars on the forum, they should not be slagged off for it.
> ...


Lets face it, any car with lexus rear light shows a serious lack of good taste - and that includes those on a lexus. 

I like the Beetle but the car in the pic is a Golf with a curvy shell - I mean I like the real Beetle with the engine at the back where it should be - even if it did sound like a rusty sewing machine.. 

John


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> I like the Beetle but the car in the pic is a Golf with a curvy shell
> John


don't you mean both cars in the pic?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't think he would be referring to the camper van in the background  :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I don't think he would be referring to the camper van in the background  :wink:


lol :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

... Sorry couldn't resist  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

woah there! hold yer horses! I had a New Beetle before my TT 8) they're cool, funky cars! TBH, they're not as common as Golfs, but IMO look a hell of a lot better!

When my Mrs starts to drive, she wants a NB, so that setup on the driveway will be the same over here!

....oh and BTW, my NB was *Sunflower Yellow*  best colour for them!!!

oh an I used to use the Autoglym tyre stuff, but it doesnt work half as well as a "Instant Black" (got 5 starts in some car mag a last year IIRC) - it comes in a pressurised can and lasts quite a while - gives the best shine and lasts longer than AG stuff! Can be sprayed directly onto tyre without it going on the alloy aswell!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> but look a hell of a lot better!


You mean In your opinion they do. Maybe all the golf owners should start swearing at you (even though it not allowed on this forum) and saying where you can stick your silver car as they dont agree with your comments.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

edited now - man, you're a bit highly strung today....... :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No you miss read or understood my post, i was hinting that it would appear you are not allowed to disagree with someone elses opinion. I dont mind your post at all and if that how you feel you should be able to post it. I'm not happy about some of the other posts though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> No you miss read or understood my post, i was hinting that it would appear you are not allowed to disagree with someone elses opinion. I dont mind your post at all and if that how you feel you should be able to post it. I'm not happy about some of the other posts though.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ahh gotcha 8)

(all quattro TT's suck!!!!)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> (all quattro TT's suck!!!!)


Mines an FWD too :wink:


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

i think the beetle lost some of it street cred when the new model was released?? you only have to look at the new mini to see when they get it right.. i prefer the original beetle


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I like the piccies of them both together. They are keeping eachother company 8)


OMFG - dotti that is such a girlie comment. :lol: [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

its the kind of thing my girlfriend says.....

SHE BOUGHT ME A F*&KING "LOVE MONSTER TEDDY" TO GO ON MY BACK SEAT SO IF I NEED A HUG WHEN IM OUT DRIVING ON MY OWN HE IS THERE.....

girls hey ?

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

8) :wink:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > (all quattro TT's suck!!!!)
> ...


DONT GET THIS ..... WHY DO QUATTRO TT's suck.... in seriousness or jest this is a silly comment.... if its a joke explain it because i dont get it...

If your serious your wrong !

buying a non quattro TT is missing the point.

I know they are essentiallly 2wd cars until the backend starts to kick in but full time 2wd cant do this - part time 4wd can.. its the ingenious system that makes my car stick to the road like sh1t.

Explain yourself boy !!! :lol: :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mines got 4 wheels too :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Soulctrla said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


and what if that statement was true :roll:

no man, im only havin a joke with Tosh 8)


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

> Both the TT and the Beetle are just Golfs in frocks


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bugger - this must mean my two cars are permanently in drag...

'Jack' in his Geri Halliwell dress and his sister, 'Vera' in her old 1970's blue and white boob-tube...










:roll:


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Nice cabrio  We have a 1303LS and a 1302LS too


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stepneyjack said:


> Bugger - this must mean my two cars are permanently in drag...
> 
> 'Jack' in his Geri Halliwell dress and his sister, 'Vera' in her old 1970's blue and white boob-tube...
> 
> ...


Wheres Coco the Clown SJ  :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I've had two New Beetles and have to say this is the best thing that happend to it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're never driving my car you mad man. :lol:

ps is that the optional mud pack?

Or was it a woman driving while attempting to do her makeup and she ran into a field covering the dash with her war paint???? (This is a joke and I donâ€™t think women are any better or worse than a men at driving. Further-more I donâ€™t Condon or promote doing other activities while driving in accordance with all the latest legislation and guide lines issued by our government.) 

Also I take it from your tone you are not sensitive about the unfortunate incident, so Iâ€™m hoping you donâ€™t take this post in the wrong way.

My solicitor has read this post and confirms itâ€™s made in jest with no malice intended.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

L7 said:


> I've had two New Beetles and have to say this is the best thing that happend to it :lol: :lol:


holy crap

what happened there then

Looks like it was in a fight with a rhino!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

L7 said:


> I've had two New Beetles and have to say this is the best thing that happend to it :lol: :lol:


Darren you's a dirty dawg!

Love the modded interior ! :lol: Hope it was mud and not cow shi7


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You're never driving my car you mad man. :lol:
> 
> ps is that the optional mud pack?
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

bet you regret having that curry the night before:










:lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol: 
Me sensitive, by no means  the only thing that upset me was the fact that due to the car only being 7 months old they made me take a replacement and I had to keep that a year to lose the least possible :x

The accident was due to excessive speed and a wet road, the worst thing was after flipping nose to tail down the field in the pitch black I was goosestepping around the field kicking blindly until I found my back pack with my phone in it and I didn't even know where I was when I rang Jo :lol:

Anyhow I think it looked better with the mod's I'd created :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

TTotal said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had two New Beetles and have to say this is the best thing that happend to it :lol: :lol:
> ...


John when Jo finaly found me I was that covered in mud she made me strip down to my boxers before letting me in the car :lol:

Luckily the field had sheep in and not cows otherwise It could have been worse


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Never been a massive fan of the New Beetle, but I saw a lovely Red one in Bristol yesterday. I think it must have been lowered, and sat on some nice five spoke alloys.

Not sure what it was about it that made it look different, but it looked more aggressive than normal. Made me think again.

I could get one and stick on my mate's number plate - he's got V333 Dub (bought for his Golf) and was onl narrowly beaten to the one o nthe Beetle in this thread.


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Kell said:


> and was only narrowly beaten to the one o n the Beetle in this thread.


I got up early that morning 

V3 DUB is still for sale but its more than I paid for V33 DUB :lol:


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

L7,

Nice Renault Sport Spider there! Do you still have yours?

I had mine for about a year before nearly killing myself on a bumpy windy road in Essex. Decided to be very sensible and sell it.

Althought I liked mine, I thought the gearbox was too clunky, the steering unresponsive and the girly SLK I replaced it with seemed faster!

How did you get on with yours?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > and was only narrowly beaten to the one o n the Beetle in this thread.
> ...


I think he paid something like Â£395 for his - but as it was a new car, he'd have had to pay Â£250 for 'normal' ones anyway, os in reality only 'cost' him Â£145.


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

We have had 2 new beetles in the family since they brought them out in 2000.The first one we bought in march 2001 and we gave it to our son last year and we then bought another beetle last April.

I dont drive it much as my wife prefers it to our other cars,but it is a great little car that has managed to retain many of the old features of the original beetle with latest technology from the golf floor plan.

Lets remember that it shares some of the same platform of the tt..

regards malc


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

stepneyjack said:


> L7,
> 
> Nice Renault Sport Spider there! Do you still have yours?
> 
> ...


Yeah I still have it  personally I love the gearbox and the fact that there is no power steering, I have found it best on nice smooooth roads with plenty of twistys. It could do with a touch more power but to be honest it handles so well that I find the speed deceptive as I often look down to see I'm travelling a lot faster than I tought. :twisted: 
The car has a de-cat race exhaust and an induction kit which pep's thing's up a bit, but I do keep toying with the idea of maybe dropping a turbo in or even the clio V6 engine as there are plenty of them that have ended up in the hedge


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

DXN said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had two New Beetles and have to say this is the best thing that happend to it :lol: :lol:
> ...


"cr*p" being the operative word here. :lol: 

How did you manage to get so much mud on the inside? I presume you had all the windows open, or was it done for 'effect' afterwards? :lol: :wink:


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

> Yeah I still have it


L7,

You're a braver man than me then! Maybe I'm just getting old, that's all. I remember once coming back from a long winding trip in the Spider and thinking; "Ooh, I need a nice sit down and a cuppa tea".

At that point, I realised my relationship with Elises & Sport Spiders was over, and I entered the world of TTs, multi-play Bose and heated leather seats...

Still - good to know someone else is keeping the dream alive! :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> "cr*p" being the operative word here. :lol:
> How did you manage to get so much mud on the inside? I presume you had all the windows open, or was it done for 'effect' afterwards? :lol: :wink:


The drivers side glass went, at one point I think I slid along on the side until coming to rest back on all fours :lol:

What I didn't mention yet was the fact that I had 2 Terrier pups in the boot  once I remembered they we're with me the initial euphoria of crashing and still being alive passed as I thought about Jo's reaction to the state of the pup's [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------

